# Have too many egg? Pickle them.



## link (Apr 23, 2017)

I found myself with way too many eggs after Easter (they were on sale) and I did not want to throw them out so I decided to pickle a few.

I followed this recipe:

WORLD’S GREATEST PICKLED EGG RECIPE

12-24 Large eggs
1 1/2 cups distilled white vinegar
1 1/2 cups water
1 Tbs. pickling spice
4 cloves garlic, slightly crushed
1 bay leaf
1 tsp. salt
1 small onion, sliced into rings
I modified it a bit.

Jar 1 (16 eggs) - Recipe above with 3 Serrano peppers added.













20170423_153903_1492986042144_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 23, 2017






Jar 2 (30 eggs) - Recipe above doubled with 6 Serrano's and 1 table spoon of a very hot Pepper powder I make each year.













20170423_171456_1492986043118_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Apr 23, 2017






Both jars vacuum sealed. I will let these sit at least a week maybe two,

Thanks for looking

Link


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks good to me.
I bet they'll be nice-n-tasty.

I tried Nepas Sriracha Pickled Eggs recipe and it was good, really good once I put an insane amount of heat into them.
But a few weeks to a month is not long enough for them to really mature in flavor.
More like three to four months in my opinion.


----------



## link (Apr 23, 2017)

You can leave them in the fridge for that long without them going bad?


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 23, 2017)

link said:


> You can leave them in the fridge for that long without them going bad?


Heck yeah, I finished my last batch off at the four and half month mark,  the heat/spice had just finally infused throughout the eggs.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253315/chiles-take-on-sriracha-pickled-eggs/20#post_1679335


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Looks good to me.
> I bet they'll be nice-n-tasty.
> 
> I tried Nepas Sriracha Pickled Eggs recipe and it was good, really good once I put an insane amount of heat into them.
> ...


If you do them in vacuum canisters they only take a week. My dill pickles used to take 2-3 months to get good.

Now in vac canisters they take 5 days to reach the same level of flavor.

And link your egg recipe sounds real good!

Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks Al, 
a Point for taking me to school, and costing me money.
Now I get to shop for vacuum canisters... Oh darn.

Here is the link to my eggs.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253315/chiles-take-on-sriracha-pickled-eggs


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like a smelly good time to me!


----------



## link (May 12, 2017)

OK, so these were started on April 23rd and they are pretty darn good. I brought them into work today and all that tried them (even the skeptical ones liked them). These ones had the extra Hot seasoning added so they have a little color.













20170512_114625.jpg



__ link
__ May 12, 2017






Thanks for looking

Link


----------



## ironhorse07 (Feb 9, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Heck yeah, I finished my last batch off at the four and half month mark,  the heat/spice had just finally infused throughout the eggs.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253315/chiles-take-on-sriracha-pickled-eggs/20#post_1679335


I have a jar of these in the fridge almost all the time, don't leave out the Hillbilly Gunpowder.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 9, 2019)

ironhorse07 said:


> I have a jar of these in the fridge almost all the time, don't leave out the Hillbilly Gunpowder.


I put a heaping tablespoon in my current batch.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pickled-eggs-straight-from-hell-and-onions-too.283837/


----------



## mike243 (Feb 9, 2019)

Tried the brine half water half vinegar years ago and got mold for some reason within a week but left them out of fridge, have made some since with straight vinegar with no problems


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 9, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Tried the brine half water half vinegar years ago and got mold for some reason within a week but left them out of fridge, have made some since with straight vinegar with no problems


I've tried eggs with/without water in the brine, prefer no water.
Never a problem either way, just don't find it's needed.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 9, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Tried the brine half water half vinegar years ago and got mold for some reason within a week but left them out of fridge, have made some since with straight vinegar with no problems



I bet if you wanted to try distilled water, it would be different.
But I like my Vinegar straight.
Sometimes I just sink HB eggs into an emptied Pickle jar, and let them pickle in the brine.
But I'm not a fire eater like Chile is. Holy Moly, Chile!


----------



## wimpy69 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hillbilly Gunpowder-
From hotpepperfreaks in Pa??


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 9, 2019)

wimpy69 said:


> Hillbilly Gunpowder-
> From hotpepperfreaks in Pa??


Yes.


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 9, 2019)

(said in best Homer Simpson voice) - mmmmmmm...pickled eggs

Like!


----------

